# What does that knob do



## Jeffjeffers67 (Apr 12, 2019)

Ford 4000 3 cyl diesel knob below seat pulls out 3 clicks what is its purpose.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I believe it's the same valve as my 3000. It's a hyd selector valve for the rear engine mount HYD pump. Pushed in to the rear is HYD off, middle is three point hitch and I believe power Beyond port and to the front position is power beyond port. I could be wrong but I'm pretty sure. I also have a front mount HYD pump to run my loader and run a power beyond valve off of that circuit for my remotes.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

You will find an Owner's Manual here:
www.ntractorclub.com/manuals/tractors/Operators%20Manual%20All%20Purpose%20and%20LCG%20Tractors%202000,3000,4000,and%205000.pdf


----------



## Jeffjeffers67 (Apr 12, 2019)

Ok thanks Dozer966 and Hacke now I will see if I can get it to run a small hydralic cylinder to raise and lower grain drill.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Do you have a remote already hooked up to it one or two spool valve because it won't work with out one.


----------



## Jeffjeffers67 (Apr 12, 2019)

Dozer966 No I have just what that picture on figure 23 shows.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Not Shure how the plumbing goes but you do need the appropriate spool valve for the application.


----------



## Jeffjeffers67 (Apr 12, 2019)

Ok thanks Dozer I'm learning alot about this tractor, first thought it was a 4000 turns out its a 3000,the radiator leaks and the fuel injector pump leaks I want to fix both, also plumb in valve to raise and lower grain drill.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

Do you have a front end loader with the front mount HYD pump driven by the crank shaft. I do and I got a power beyond valve and ran remote that way. The front pump on my 3400 is 18 gallon a minute. I can run every thing off of that. The rear mounted pump is low flow so you are limited to low flow implement. It's a little more hose to run but for me it was the best option. Pump to power beyond two spool valve then to loader valve.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

For the injection pump see if you can PM thepumpguy. He is our guru here on the forum. He can direct you in the right direction for that. He also rebuilds them if shipping is cost effective for you


----------



## Jeffjeffers67 (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi dozer no front end loader only has factory hydralic pump that runs the 3 point hitch.I will look up that pump guy when I tear into the injector pump.thanks for your help.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I recommend you get a hold of him before you start. There are things to do before you start


----------



## Jeffjeffers67 (Apr 12, 2019)

Hi dozer I will get a hold of him before I start on the pump. thanks for the help


----------



## JaSe25 (Apr 26, 2019)

dozer966 said:


> Do you have a front end loader with the front mount HYD pump driven by the crank shaft. I do and I got a power beyond valve and ran remote that way. The front pump on my 3400 is 18 gallon a minute. I can run every thing off of that. The rear mounted pump is low flow so you are limited to low flow implement. It's a little more hose to run but for me it was the best option. Pump to power beyond two spool valve then to loader valve.


Hi dozer. Do you have any pictures of your set up? I have a front end loader and it takes forever to go up and down.


----------



## dozer966 (Dec 30, 2014)

I have a 730 FEL here are a few pictures of my front mount gear pump and others I found on the net .







View attachment 44839





















It's a 18 gallon. Also google pictures ( ford 730 front end loader) you will see different views of it 
Good luck


----------



## JaSe25 (Apr 26, 2019)

Thank you


----------

